# Phụ nữ sau sinh ăn lạc có tốt không?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (22/8/18)

Trong hạt lạc có chứa nhiều dầu, chất béo, calo. Vì thế có nhiều ý kiến cho rằng, dinh dưỡng trong củ lạc không tốt cho phụ nữ sau sinh.

*Những lưu ý cần thiết về chế độ dinh dưỡng cho phụ nữ sau sinh*
Sau sinh, cơ thể người mẹ còn rất yếu. Chính vì thế, một chế độ dinh dưỡng tốt sẽ giúp phụ nữ sau sinh mau hồi phục sức khỏe, nhiều sữa nuôi con.

Tốt nhất, từ 1 – 2 ngày đầu sau khi sinh thì sản phụ nên tiêu hóa các loại thức ăn nhẹ để dễ tiêu và hạn chế các thực phẩm có tính hàn vì dễ làm lạnh bụng, khó tiêu, đầy hơi.




_Ăn lạc giúp bổ huyết, thông sữa cho phụ nữ sau sinh (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Ăn lạc có những lợi ích gì?*
Lạc là một thực phẩm phổ biến tại Việt Nam. Tuy nhiên, món ăn này có những tác dụng tuyệt vời cho sức khỏe mà không phải ai cũng biết.

*Ăn lạc tốt cho tim mạch*
Rất nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng lạc giàu chất béo không bão hòa giúp bảo vệ tim, có tác dụng tốt trong phòng chống các bệnh tim mạch. Bên cạnh đó, nó còn chứa các chất chống oxy hóa mạnh, điển hình là axít oleic.

Những người thường xuyên ăn lạc và các sản phẩm từ lạc có thể hạ thấp 35% tỷ lệ mắc bệnh tim mạch. Phụ nữ mãn kinh thường xuyên ăn lạc có thể giảm tỷ lệ mắc bệnh mạch vành.

*Ngăn ngừa ung thư nhờ ăn lạc*
Chất teta-sitoserol có trong một số loại dầu thực vật như đậu, lạc không những giúp chống lại bệnh tim mạch bằng cách can thiệp vào sự hấp thụ cholesterol, chúng còn chống lại bệnh ung thư bằng cách ngăn chặn sự phát triển của các tế bào.

Ngoài ra, theo Đông y, lạc có tác dụng bổ tỳ vị, nhuận phế, tiêu đờm, điều hòa huyết khí, tiêu sưng, cầm máu, lợi tiểu, tăng tiết sữa, mát họng. Khi bị mất tiếng hay phù chân, thiếu sữa, táo bón, huyết áp cao, viêm thận… bạn có thể dùng lạc để chữa.

*Ăn lạc để giảm cân*
Nhiều người vẫn thường nghĩ rằng, hàm lượng chất béo trong lạc được coi là quá cao vì thế những người muốn giảm cân, đặc biệt là béo phì cần loại trừ thực phẩm này. Tuy nhiên, nhiều chuyên gia dinh dưỡng cho biết rằng, các sản phẩm từ lạc có thể giúp bạn kiểm soát trọng lượng và ngăn ngừa béo phì rất hiệu quả.

Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng đã tìm thấy axit folic trong lạc, nó chứa rất nhiều axit không bão hòa đơn béo, làm giảm cholesterol trong máu cao. Ngoài axit folic, lạc cũng chứa nhiều cellulose hữu ích không gây béo phì.

*Phụ nữ sau sinh ăn lạc được không?*
Trong lạc có chứa 567 Calo và 49,2 gram chất béo nên mọi người nghĩ ăn lạc khiến tăng cân, nhưng cũng vì nó chứa nhiều calo nên mẹ dễ cảm thấy no hơn so với các đồ ăn nhẹ khác. Vì thế, phụ nữ sau sinh ăn lạc sẽ giúp giảm lượng thức ăn mà cơ thể sẽ tiêu thụ. Hơn nữa, lạc lại có nguồn chất xơ không hòa tan nên rất hữu hiệu cho việc giảm cân của chị em phụ nữ.

Theo một nghiên cứu gần đây, khi cơ thể mẹ sau sinh dần phục hồi, ăn lạc để thay thế chất ít béo trong thực đơn ăn ít béo hàng ngày, họ đã giảm được 3 kg trong vòng 6 tháng. Ngoài ra, một nghiên cứu khác còn cho thấy mẹ sau sinh ăn lạc còn giữ được cân nặng mà không hề bị tăng cân.

Các mẹ có thể ăn lạc bằng cách chế biến thành một số món ăn như: lạc rang, làm nộm, lạc luộc, đặc biệt canh mướp nấu lạc ngon mà bổ sữa.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

